# Aftermarket CF hood



## Trent257 (Dec 3, 2003)

i was thinking about getting a cf hook, anyone have pics and links to there aftermarket hoods


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.motivational.net

Mike is a good guy! The Fiber Images hoods are awesome, so light you can pick it up with one finger through the latch!


----------



## Trent257 (Dec 3, 2003)

sweet, do you know of any with different styling than just the stock hood


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nah, they had a few they wanted to make a while back... check some of the sr20 forums to see if they have any... I'd just stick with the stock, the CF hoods already draw enough attention! :cheers:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This should be in Cosmetic Mods/Show.

You should know better James...you're a Moderator


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

:crazy: :givebeer: :bs: :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.visracing.com


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i want an aftermarket hood but don't want to go with the c/f because my car is black and i think that will just make it look like its faded. do i have other options besides the c/f?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I could be wrong but I believe you can get the hoods in other colors too... but it doesn't look faded because it has a very nice glossy layer on it.... What color would you get??? I mean would you want a green hood with a black car? I suggest just getting the black, its very nice looking!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

group buy on vis carbon fiber hoods. oem style and others for the b-14 and other nissan models btw.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You can get them in different colors, red, blue etc - too bad they dont make em for the nx- I'll just have to go get some krylon and get da hookin my ride up. Kinda like the kid in town with the flat black enamel simulation c/f hood on his saturn " I SWEAR IT LOOKS REAL FROM FAR AWAY DUDE!!!!!" LOL


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Be sure to pick up spme hood pins.

I don't know about the VIS or the Vision2C hoods, but my Fiber Images hood has about the worst hood latch assembly I've ever seen.
I would not run it with out hood pins.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Be sure to pick up spme hood pins.
> 
> I don't know about the VIS or the Vision2C hoods, but my Fiber Images hood has about the worst hood latch assembly I've ever seen.
> I would not run it with out hood pins.



I dunno 1CLNB14, my fiber images hood is great. I have no hood pins, and it has never even rattled even at 100 mph. The colored ones are nice. i actually have a blue carbon fiber hood.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

All of the fiberglass around my latch has cracked. 
The tab that is supposed to latch is pretty much desinagrated(sp?)

I still say that hood pins are good insurance.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I agree they are good insurance, i am still surprised that urs did that with the good luck and quality i have had with mine. you should call them and see if they will replace it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Trent257 said:


> i was thinking about getting a cf hook


Yar me mateys! Me likes the carbon-fiber hooks! Type-Arrrrrr!


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

Samo, didn't you know thatpirates drove Nissans matey??

YO HO HO !!! :fluffy:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*vision2c hood.*





























Soon to be released!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoSERTurbo said:


> I agree they are good insurance, i am still surprised that urs did that with the good luck and quality i have had with mine. you should call them and see if they will replace it.


I've had little to no luck calling out companies on bad craftsmanship.
They really don't like to own up to it.


Mike, any pics of the latch assembly on the vision2c hoods?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Not yet....*



1CLNB14 said:


> I've had little to no luck calling out companies on bad craftsmanship.
> They really don't like to own up to it.
> 
> 
> Mike, any pics of the latch assembly on the vision2c hoods?


I think they retooled it for double sided C/F and I have not seen it yet...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

lookin B. E. A. U. tiful mike!!
i just ordered a vis invader c/f hood myself, but much luck to you. i hope you guys sell a bundle!! looks high-quality, as always! :thumbup:
soon to be released? i thought they were already.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I would suggest.........*



1CLNB14 said:


> Be sure to pick up spme hood pins.
> 
> I don't know about the VIS or the Vision2C hoods, but my Fiber Images hood has about the worst hood latch assembly I've ever seen.
> I would not run it with out hood pins.


Yes, don't forget the hood pins...


----------

